# Race Glaze distributor in Canada & US



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We are delighted to announce that you can now buy Race Glaze products from www.autowerkesexclusive.com.

They are based in Canada but will gladly fulfill orders for the US too.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> We are delighted to announce that you can now buy Race Glaze products from www.autowerkesexclusive.com.
> 
> They are based in Canada but will gladly fulfill orders for the US too.


Surprised there is not more of a response, but I was absolutely stoked about this. You will receiving my order shortly.


----------

